
fckgw-rhqq2-yxrkt-8tg6w-2b7q8 - artsandsci
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fckgw-rhqq2-yxrkt-8tg6w-2b7q8
======
guessmyname
This key is one of the most famous examples of leaked keys [1].

It has also been mentioned in Hacker News discussions before [2].

And interestingly, is the only thing in this CIA document [3].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volume_licensing#Leaked_keys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volume_licensing#Leaked_keys)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19298136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19298136)

[3] [https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/61/61C5FB27A...](https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/61/61C5FB27A2ECCBE2B3269A5589A7F518_serial.txt.doc.pdf)

------
michannne
Reminds me of this post on how CD keys worked back in the day [0]

I remember feeling like such a badass when I encoded all the letters in
STARCRAFT to use as the CD key and it let me in.

[0]: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3002067/how-are-
software...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3002067/how-are-software-
license-keys-generated)

